# Catfish tips in NW Ohio



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm looking for tips, rigs, bait, and places to catch Flathead Catfish within an hour of Findlay, Ohio. I have never caught a big flatty, but am dying to do so!! I'm not trying to steal anyone's honey hole, but I'd really like some Flatheads on my hook!! Any info is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

The Maumee river is your best bet. Use live bluegills, chubs, goldfish, or bullheads on a Carolina rig.


----------



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

Something like this??


----------



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

Catfish Man said:


> Something like this??


What kind of weight are we talking about??


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Catfish Man said:


> What kind of weight are we talking about??


Use sinker slide and use weights from 1-8 ounces depending on depth, current, and bait.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I sent you a PM catfish man


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Fish, fish a lot. Fish for 36 hour sessions, with no bite. Travel 1,000's of miles, and get no bites. Just learn from all of it. Watch you tube video's until you have a seizure. Or just fish until you have a stroke, like I did. Or you just might find a hole your first trip, never know. Have fun!!


----------



## w103tws (Mar 20, 2015)

go to the Independence Dam in Defiance, or the library. Try to get your bait right under the falling water. I use a 3oz no roll sinker but sometimes have to double up on it. Last time I was there, I used a live 12" shad for bait and within 20 min, pulled in a 30ish lb flathead. But.... there have been many times I've come home with just the bait I've caught


----------



## w103tws (Mar 20, 2015)

Another place is the Power Dam on the Auglaize river outside Defiance


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

winguy7 said:


> Fish, fish a lot. Fish for 36 hour sessions, with no bite. Travel 1,000's of miles, and get no bites. Just learn from all of it. Watch you tube video's until you have a seizure. Or just fish until you have a stroke, like I did. Or you just might find a hole your first trip, never know. Have fun!!


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)




----------

